# PXE - TFTP Timeout #5 ACK 2 Problem



## SeppyBSD (Jan 30, 2018)

Hallo,

I want to make a PXE BSD Install. The DHCP Server is running and is being recognized. But I get a Timeout for TFTP.

My Config files:
https://nopaste.xyz/?043867399f299a2e#n7iFVMqajs/D2CBIxkIX1Lbkoa46uEMdjA9QmAKWHyo=

I tried with Windows Programm "Serva Community" and it worked. It received the pxeboot. What am I doing wrong under FreeBSD?


----------



## Yandri Loor (Jul 23, 2021)

hello, can you help me ?, what is the configuration you used for 'serva community'


----------

